# Galaxy Tab 2 wont turn on



## Slickmax (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay so I updated my tablet to 4.2.2 and ever since then it was super slow even after resetting it several times. I finally got sick of it and went to downgrade it through my computer. I used Odin3 to upload 4.0.4 onto my tablet and shortly after it showed the start up icon "Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0." It just sat there like that for like 3 hours so I finally got tired and went to sleep. Well my PC went into hibernate and the tablet wont turn on. When I plug it into my PC the USB sound constantly goes on and off. I'm not really smart with tablets so I probably did something super stupid. Please help!


----------



## Slickmax (Jun 3, 2013)

I just plugged it in into the wall and its showing the battery symbol, but it isn't charging it just has a loading bar in the center of the battery.


----------

